# RAF Nocton Hall Hospital - January 2016 Picture Heavy.



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2016)

During a mini trip in December with my other half an a good friend and my other halfs brother, we had some time off work, all Christmas shopping had been done, an we had a fair amount of cash left out, so we filled up the tank grabbed the nibbles, an set off up the country! I had a list of places I wanted to see before the end of 2015, an this place ticked all the boxes for me, but I just could not warrant the distance for one place months ago even last year, but on spur of the moment we swung in early!

As we arrived Christmas hats on our heads an in high spirits, I looked over an my mate was fast asleep, so he agreed if he slept he would drive us home saves the long journey back for me, as we was running on no sleep an energy drinks an KFC. So after attaching the gopro to my gfs brother head (video not done yet) we went for a nice cold walk in festive spirits  sure enough the gfs brother was in before me, an excitement got the better of him, as we walked down the long corridor the wind slammed a door shut an he instantly froze an backed up. I laughed an then lead the way for the rest of the day! 

The corridors here always attracted me, it reminded me of severalls which I thought nothing could beat, but this places certainly comes close, the decay is surreal the lighting was working brilliantly especially going a few stops lower and with the wind an rain the atmosphere was perfect. After capturing many of the long corridors an finding the odd cliche shot which was signs for "surgery, dental ect ect" We then posed in our Christmas hats.. in a miserable mood 

I will hopefully have the video done soon, so I can then add it to the video section.

History!

_The hospital was originally built in 1940, In 1945, (the end of the war,) Nocton Hall hospital was chosen to be the RAF general hospital for Lincolnshire and several new buildings were erected on the site in 1946, with the hospital officially opening in 1947. By 1966 the hospital had most of the facilities needed for a normal hospital due to the fact that buildings such as a maternity ward, operating theaters and a neuro-psychiatric ward had been built and opened as well as a few others. 

In 1983 the 740 bed hospital was closed, only to be leased to the US armed forces in 1984 to be a US Air Force wartime contingency hospital, which was used during the Gulf War but only 35 casualties were treated there during this war.

The site was officially closed in 1994 and has stood empty since 1995_

You cannot go wrong here or get a bad shot really, composition, tripod and literally pointing the camera anywhere works, really beautiful place to test your skills aswel.

IN WE GO! Sorry if too many corridors  









































































Well it was a long walk down each corridor and then we was off to the next location!  more coming soon thank you for taking the time to look


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2016)

Gotta love a good corridor.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2016)

krela said:


> Gotta love a good corridor.



I think I loved all these corridors


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2016)

Good to see you back. We're having a birthday gathering in Bristol on the 30th if you could possibly make it.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2016)

krela said:


> Good to see you back. We're having a birthday gathering in Bristol on the 30th if you could possibly make it.



I had originally planned a trip with Cunningplan and Nakedeye from the 28th onwards, if funeral is before or after the trip, be sure we will arrive in bristol buddy!


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2016)

Would be great to see you, family matters allowing.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 9, 2016)

Beautiful colours in those photos.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice shots, you are right that does look like it has a severalls look about it especially the split corridor!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 9, 2016)

nicely shot sir. That place is all about the corridors.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2016)

First class report and images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2016)

You've been busy! Love your take on the place! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> You've been busy! Love your take on the place!
> Thanks for sharing



Im always busy!   Certainly dont have much time to post on here like most!
Cheers buddy!


----------

